# Pregnancy and IBS Pain



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I suffer from IBS-C and have severe hypersensitivity in my lower abdominal area: Immediate and severe pain if I eat the wrong thing, too large a portion of food, don't have a BM one day.I've been wondering how can I ever survive pregnancy when my entire abdominal area is so sensitive? If being a tad bit constipated can make me double-over in pain, what will I do when a baby is pushing on those sensitive areas?!It would really help me to hear about other's expperiences in this area: Has your IBS gotten worse during pregnancy?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Don't forget your hormones will do some natural muscle relaxation so you might find as you go along that any spasms may be lessened because of your hormones. But do mention your concerns to your OB at your next visit.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't seem to find a gyno who understands IBS.The thought that pregnancy might worsen my symptoms in any way totally scares me away from the very idea. Till now my hormone fluctuations during my cycle have only worsened my pain.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I can't seem to find a gyno who understands IBS.


Yeah I know how that can be. Many of us can't even find a GI that understands IBS! So you are in good company there. Maybe try to have some confidence in your own abilities to help yourself!


> The thought that pregnancy might worsen my symptoms in any way totally scares me away from the very idea.


Well I find I can greatly lower my concerns or fears by learning as much about something as I can. Getting much information... from a couple sources can help me do that. So maybe learn all you can about pregnancy itself and try as many IBS symptom lowering strategies as you can. Maybe pay particular attention to any treatments that would be ok during a pregnancy.Knowledge is power!Wish you all the best!


----------



## Roro (Jul 24, 2010)

Lookin said:


> I suffer from IBS-C and have severe hypersensitivity in my lower abdominal area: Immediate and severe pain if I eat the wrong thing, too large a portion of food, don't have a BM one day.I've been wondering how can I ever survive pregnancy when my entire abdominal area is so sensitive? If being a tad bit constipated can make me double-over in pain, what will I do when a baby is pushing on those sensitive areas?!It would really help me to hear about other's expperiences in this area: Has your IBS gotten worse during pregnancy?


I'm currently pregnant and have suffered from IBS-C all my life. If you're lucky and don't have a flare up, great! But if you're like me, pregnancy becomes hell. I'm in pain all the time and I have stopped eating because I'm so traumatized that I can't even bring myself to eat at all, which makes me feel even worse. Think about it seriously. I did, I talked to all my doctors, and in the end, ended up ignoring my gut feeling that it was not going to be a good idea. Now I'm resentful at myself for not following my instincts and stuck in a debilitating nightmare of which I still have 5 more months to go.Good luck!


----------



## Briezy (Aug 27, 2010)

My IBS definitely flared up with all 3 pregnancies (this 3rd one has been the worst). But obviously I made it through well enough to get pregnant 2 more times. I just really have to make sure I take stool softeners, eat Activia, drink lots of water, etc... I have IBS-C, but lately have had diarrhea alternating. I had about 4 really bad attacks with my 1st pregnancy toward the end. 2 attacks with the 2nd pregnancy. 1 mild attack so far with this 3rd one. I'm sure everyone is different. It's not fun, but it was funny that once I was in REAL labor, I just thought I was having another IBS attack that just lasted a really long time. So, I guess it prepares you for the pain! Good luck!


Lookin said:


> I suffer from IBS-C and have severe hypersensitivity in my lower abdominal area: Immediate and severe pain if I eat the wrong thing, too large a portion of food, don't have a BM one day.I've been wondering how can I ever survive pregnancy when my entire abdominal area is so sensitive? If being a tad bit constipated can make me double-over in pain, what will I do when a baby is pushing on those sensitive areas?!It would really help me to hear about other's expperiences in this area: Has your IBS gotten worse during pregnancy?


----------



## dr_lelaj (Sep 4, 2010)

Regarding Pregnancy:The research I've read shows that pregnancy can have a significant impact on IBS (no consensus as to what that impact will be). The extreme hormonal fluctuations of pregnancy often trigger GI distress in women who don't even have IBS. Comparatively, for those who do have IBS to begin with, predicting whether IBS will worsen or improve during pregnancy can be like a flip of a coin. Sometimes a woman who is pregnant may feel that her IBS has completely gone into remission, but the flip side of the coin is that other women may feel that pregnancy makes their IBS worse than it has ever been before. Or, the severity of IBS symptoms may stay the same while the symptoms themselves change (e.g.- someone who is normally diarrhea-predominant will suddenly find themselves dealing with constipation, or vice versa). Gas and bloating may worsen one month while abdominal cramps disappear, but the next month will see just the opposite happen. On a positive note, one only has to remember that pregnancy seems just as likely to affect IBS for the better and not automatically for the worse. There isn't any reason that I know to think that IBS should compromise your wish to have children. Of course I would always refer you to your own ob/gyn to address all of your specific concerns.dr_lelajhttp://bit.ly/d7f63U


----------



## rcomom (Sep 20, 2010)

With all three of my pregnancies, the 1st trimester was the worst with an increase in bloating and discomfort (no morning sickness though). The 2nd and 3rd trimesters of my 1st pregnancy were great, had no IBS problems at all. With each of my last two kids, the difference wasn't as pronounced, but probably still wasn't as bad as normal. I'm sure it can go either way. I have GERD too so it helped that I was able to still take Zantac while I was pregnant.


----------



## D_with_ibs (Jan 3, 2011)

i am looking at getting pregnant soon but i am really worried about my ibs getting worse...as i am coming off my anti-depressants to have the baby also. I am really scared but no one really understands.


----------

